# Group SMS (MMS) like iphone/BBs



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Never noticed this until some of my co-workers started group texting (really a mms) and group replying on their iPhones. On android we get a single mms and can reply to that single person. Now in the message details it lists the other people it was sent to, but there is no reply all? iphone and BB can do this and didnt know if this was something can be incorporated into android's os. I did do some searching and found some threads on other sites but doesnt look like there is too much of a "push" for this in development. I havent yet but dont know if GoSMS or Handecent can do this?? You never know you miss this until someone starts group texting and you cant be involved!

:edit: btw verizon messages app apparently does this but doesnt run on ics afaik


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

friguy3 said:


> Never noticed this until some of my co-workers started group texting (really a mms) and group replying on their iPhones. On android we get a single mms and can reply to that single person. Now in the message details it lists the other people it was sent to, but there is no reply all? iphone and BB can do this and didnt know if this was something can be incorporated into android's os. I did do some searching and found some threads on other sites but doesnt look like there is too much of a "push" for this in development. I havent yet but dont know if GoSMS or Handecent can do this?? You never know you miss this until someone starts group texting and you cant be involved!


I have been noticing this too. I'll be interested and see what replies this gets.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

friguy3 said:


> Never noticed this until some of my co-workers started group texting (really a mms) and group replying on their iPhones. On android we get a single mms and can reply to that single person. Now in the message details it lists the other people it was sent to, but there is no reply all? iphone and BB can do this and didnt know if this was something can be incorporated into android's os. I did do some searching and found some threads on other sites but doesnt look like there is too much of a "push" for this in development. I havent yet but dont know if GoSMS or Handecent can do this?? You never know you miss this until someone starts group texting and you cant be involved!


GoSMS does it im pretty sure, but why even use group mms. try to get people on groupme.com or google hangouts. i think they are far superior


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> GoSMS does it im pretty sure, but why even use group mms. try to get people on groupme.com or google hangouts. i think they are far superior


1. Why are they going to want to sign up for another website/app when it works just fine for them, their iphones do it, theyll tell me, get an iphone!
2. Is anyone on google+? lol, i am but even a lot of the younger friends i have arent let alone the "older" guys I work with who dont do any social networking.

Thanks though...gonna try GoSMS now!


----------



## Sheepdog Elite (Aug 29, 2011)

+1 group me. We use it for keeping up at work and it's great. And it will do SMS if they don't have a smart phone.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah gr


friguy3 said:


> 1. Why are they going to want to sign up for another website/app when it works just fine for them, their iphones do it, theyll tell me, get an iphone!
> 2. Is anyone on google+? lol, i am but even a lot of the younger friends i have arent let alone the "older" guys I work with who dont do any social networking.
> 
> Thanks though...gonna try GoSMS now!


groupme is seamless. people can choose to get the app on their smartphones or not. if you use the app then its nice because you can send messages over wifi in places you dont have cell reception. if you dont use the app all messages are delivered to your regular sms mailbox and there is not extra configuration or setup needed once you make a group.


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

friguy3 said:


> Never noticed this until some of my co-workers started group texting (really a mms) and group replying on their iPhones. On android we get a single mms and can reply to that single person. Now in the message details it lists the other people it was sent to, but there is no reply all? iphone and BB can do this and didnt know if this was something can be incorporated into android's os. I did do some searching and found some threads on other sites but doesnt look like there is too much of a "push" for this in development. I havent yet but dont know if GoSMS or Handecent can do this?? You never know you miss this until someone starts group texting and you cant be involved!
> 
> :edit: btw verizon messages app apparently does this but doesnt run on ics afaik


Your in luck, but not with a great answer. This was bothering the hell out of me since i just switched from an iPhone. Short answer. There is not one app available for Android that will do what you want EXCEPT Verizon Messages. The other options like Groupme are supplemental and are not the answer since so many peeps i know exclusively use texting. I will also tell you that for whatever reason, the Verizon app does not work all the time and sometimes you just get individual replies. But its better than nothing. Oh and the interface is atrocious. But function over form in this case.

Its not "available" for the GN yet but works perfectly on ICS and on the GN. You have to get someone who is on another phone, rooted, to send you the app. Then you simply install like any apk. I also heard someone uploaded here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I0D9AHSR


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

You guys realize that's a current glitch with the iPhone right?
You're not supposed to be able to reply all.

If you want similar functionality, have all of your friends download "What's App" 
It works on BB, iOS, and ANdroid

Here is more info on the glitch with iOS replying all

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1257291


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting... My Droid RAZR & Bionic would reply to everyone in group messages. My bro sends pics of his kid to me and my parents, and I would reply and everyone would get the reply. I have noticed that now, it doesn't come as a group message, just from him, even though he still sends as a group. I don't know if that was a blur thing or a gingerbread thing.


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

+1 for Whatsapp


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

dhy8386 said:


> Your in luck, but not with a great answer. This was bothering the hell out of me since i just switched from an iPhone. Short answer. There is not one app available for Android that will do what you want EXCEPT Verizon Messages. The other options like Groupme are supplemental and are not the answer since so many peeps i know exclusively use texting. I will also tell you that for whatever reason, the Verizon app does not work all the time and sometimes you just get individual replies. But its better than nothing. Oh and the interface is atrocious. But function over form in this case.
> 
> Its not "available" for the GN yet but works perfectly on ICS and on the GN. You have to get someone who is on another phone, rooted, to send you the app. Then you simply install like any apk. I also heard someone uploaded here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I0D9AHSR


sorry to burst your bubble but groupme USES SMS texts so there is nothing additional for any user to do or install, but it has the added benefit of allowing users to install an app that makes the experience far better that just MMS group chat. i am sure you have not used it yet based off your comment. check it out.. you will be surprised...


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

samsuck said:


> You guys realize that's a current glitch with the iPhone right?
> You're not supposed to be able to reply all.
> 
> If you want similar functionality, have all of your friends download "What's App"
> ...


Did you even read that? They're saying that it's a glitch that it happens when they don't want it to, which is why you have to turn off MMS and Group messaging. Don't be mistaken. It is still a feature.


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Interesting... My Droid RAZR & Bionic would reply to everyone in group messages. My bro sends pics of his kid to me and my parents, and I would reply and everyone would get the reply. I have noticed that now, it doesn't come as a group message, just from him, even though he still sends as a group. I don't know if that was a blur thing or a gingerbread thing.


Phone manufacturers like HTC customize some of those stock apps. So on sense, stock messages application does group send and reply. Email app is also better.

Motoblur I think offers some similar upgrades.

Point isn't whether messages (SMS app) is a better app for group texting but that many people still use it to send mass texts like videos or pics and not being able to follow a group message is annoying as hell.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> sorry to burst your bubble but groupme USES SMS texts so there is nothing additional for any user to do or install, but it has the added benefit of allowing users to install an app that makes the experience far better that just MMS group chat. i am sure you have not used it yet based off your comment. check it out.. you will be surprised...


EDIT: sorry. That was rude. What you say is right but incomplete and doesn't help the op. See my expanded comment below.

100% wrong. Considering I was at their offices on Friday to provide feedback on upcoming changes in think I know the app well. More importantly, there are a bunch of apps that allow you to compose group messages and send as mms/SMS but they come from a random number not your mobile. Also none let you receive since they are not tied to your mobile number. I.e. person a sends new message to you and 3 others through SMS app. Here groupme is irrelevent. This will go to your stock SMS app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

this is something that annoys me with google sometimes. apple takes an idea (group chat or video chat) and has a simple plan. Like video chatting, you use facetime. While on android...you use google+....or google talk, why 2 options? Both are confusing to get to for someone that knows not too much and just wants to USE the device. Go to google+, start a chat, click the video icon, then my wife says, where? what? never mind i dont want to know. facetime is click facetime and click a name. done. Group chat, simple issue. Cant google just make a simple fix? why do I have to jum through hoops with other programs and websites when iphone and BB do it? sometimes quality is better then quantity. If google doesnt want moto and samsung and htc "skinning" and putting their stuff on, then they need to step up. just my 2 1/2 cents...maybe someone will figure out a simple solution


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

solution is get smarter friends/wives.

Jk, the Verizon App works.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

After reading all this, I still don't see an option that doesn't require everyone you communicate with to install a new app...

I tried the Verizon app, and as far as I can see, it behaves just like Handcent when I send a message to more than one address, replies come back just to me.

Am I missing something?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dnewbrough (Jul 23, 2011)

ChatOn is good also. New completely free service from Samsung i used it on my DX but it oddly enough hasnt been updated for the nexus yet......or wasnt as of a few days ago....
I will be using it once its updated, its also cross platform with iphone.


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

Redflea said:


> After reading all this, I still don't see an option that doesn't require everyone you communicate with to install a new app...
> 
> I tried the Verizon app, and as far as I can see, it behaves just like Handcent when I send a message to more than one address, replies come back just to me.
> 
> ...


I had this problem too. I had to clear data/cache from my stock messages app and verizon messages app. Then started working.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

dhy8386 said:


> I had this problem too. I had to clear data/cache from my stock messages app and verizon messages app. Then started working.


Thanks, I'll give that a go...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## refthemc (Dec 27, 2011)

From what I hear it only works with the Verizon Messaging app or with Motoblur phones. Though when I tried it with the Verizon app it didnt work, needless to say I felt stupid when 5 people each say "I guess he's not coming" then I have to write them back each, individually, saying "yes, I'm on my way..."

Cmon Google...


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

1) can groupme (and many other group chat apps) initiate a group conversation over sms/mms so that subsequent replies are within the group? Yes
2) Do other people need groupme? NO
3) Does the text come from your mobile number? NO. COMES FROM RANDOM NUMBER.
4) If someone else starts a group convo over SMS/mms and puts you as part of it by sending to your mobile number, can this come into the groupme app? NO
5) How can I initiate and be the recipient of group SMS/mms convos from my mobile without replies coming individually? ONLY APP that can do this now I know of is Verizon Messages

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

